# What is the best game that you have ever played?



## nena22nena

Speakig about me, the best game that I have ever played is "Perfect World". It's an interesting rpg game...


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Portal. Hands down is the best.

Love the Half-Lifes, Fallout 3, BF3, CoD 4, but Portal is the king of them all.

To take a genre (FPS) that was all CoD based... (Guns, grenades, small maps, multiplayer) and change it so drastically is the reason Portal takes the cake. (Ha.. Hahaha No pun intended.)

Call of Duty took the shooting aspect of Half-Life, and Portal took the puzzle side of Half-Life.

One makes you think, one is dead brainless repetitiveness.

Plus, Portal is the one game you can beat in 8 hours... or 30 minutes. (I believe my fastest is 43 minutes.)


----------



## Timer5

I have to say Fallout 3. I loved that game more than any other game I have played. I loved the RPG set up. The game was long and fun and I loved how you would not know what was around the corner. Also I had the PC version so when I got bored I would add in a mod that would make the game longer or make it harder. I personally think out of every game I own I love that one the most.


----------



## GrendelsWish

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Portal. Hands down is the best.
> 
> Love the Half-Lifes, Fallout 3, BF3, CoD 4, but Portal is the king of them all.
> 
> To take a genre (FPS) that was all CoD based... (Guns, grenades, small maps, multiplayer) and change it so drastically is the reason Portal takes the cake. (Ha.. Hahaha No pun intended.)
> 
> Call of Duty took the shooting aspect of Half-Life, and Portal took the puzzle side of Half-Life.
> 
> One makes you think, one is dead brainless repetitiveness.
> 
> Plus, Portal is the one game you can beat in 8 hours... or 30 minutes. (I believe my fastest is 43 minutes.)


Uhhhm if you're implying that CoD is brainless, then let's make sure i'm not standing next to you if war/revelution/terrorism/whatever comes our way. I want to be near people that can think.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Well how would call of duty by a thoughtful game? Man pops up, you shoot him....

There is no flanking, no real strategy.


----------



## Redeye3323

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Well how would call of duty by a thoughtful game? Man pops up, you shoot him....
> 
> There is no flanking, no real strategy.


I'd disagree there.

Scrimming/Mixing on CoD4 can be very tactical, but mostly you're right


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

CAN BE? Maybe, if you have anyone who you know playing with you.


----------



## Redeye3323

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> CAN BE? Maybe, if you have anyone who you know playing with you.


My point is that you cannot judge a whole game just by one game-mode. Even if the other game-modes aren't very played...


----------



## GrendelsWish

Here's the thing. If you are only refering to only deathmatch, then you really didn't go out of your way to start thinking in the first place. Some one who wanted to excercise their mind muscle would have examined the game as a whole and seen the many strategies/tactics therein. My inclination towards CoD falls on 'capture the flag'. I really like going for 'headquarters' but not many people are found there. In any case, even as meager a mode as 'teamdeathmatch' involves judgement that you can excercise any where else but this kind of game. Even watching out for yourself and knowing when to act and how to react involves a different level of brain activity. If you pretend there is a risk to get killed and don't just run in there to aimlessly get blown away, these kinds of games have many redeemable qualities, especially if you intend to lead others and incite them to follow you.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I only play Hardcore Headquarters on Call of Duty games. It's the I understand there is some stratigy in how you play the game, but its really a lone wolf game. Yes, you have an objective, but lone wolf style of play is rewarded.

I hate to jump to Battlefield 3 from here... But coming in first place by being a medic and going 2-20...


----------



## RockmasteR

Max Payne 1 and 2, Dragon Age

but the king here: Bioshock

I played the game and replayed it 3 times, it was amazing


----------



## GrendelsWish

^^I meant to say "...involves judgment that you can't excercise any where..."


----------



## GrendelsWish

Would you rather play CoD or Battlefield (assuming both games feel fresh and not overplayed)?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Battlefield.

However, Call of Duty 4 is the most played game I own. Played it last night in fact and had an average K/D of 8. It really is the funnest FPS made.


----------



## Warborg

For me it's Star Trek Armada 1 and 2. I've spent more time on those two games then all the others games combined.


----------



## henrydoown

There are many games i played every time but my favorite game for play every time is Counter Strike. It is the most popular games in the world. It is LAN connected or Manual playing in your PC or Laptop.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I do have some hours on counter strike, and I am fairly okay at it, but it is a game with a heck of a learning curve. It is a game where you win one out of every twenty if that. I feel like cod4 was a perfect balance between the speed of a game and the curve it takes to be good. One does win on CoD.


----------



## Redeye3323

Warborg said:


> For me it's Star Trek Armada 1 and 2. I've spent more time on those two games then all the others games combined.


They are good, but I prefer Bridge Commander and ST Online myself. Oh, and Legacy (.............joke, the game wasn't the best xD)


----------



## thetechman

My best games are skyrim and max payne 1 and 2 and I can't wait until number 3


----------



## Warborg

Redeye3323 said:


> They are good, but I prefer Bridge Commander and ST Online myself. Oh, and Legacy (.............joke, the game wasn't the best xD)


Been getting a little frustrated with STO as of late. I haven't been able to complete missions lately. My enemies just barely outclass me(enough that I can't win). Respawns or taking a break for a few seconds don't help as they are back to 100% when I re-engage them.

It also pisses me off when I save a game in the middle of a space battle(after I've taken out...say 4 out of 5 ships) and then come back, I have to start over. I don't understand why it doesn't save exactly where I left off.


----------



## Hessam

There are a lot for me. Final fantasy 7, chrono cross, Red dead redemption, Halo combat evolved, dragon age... there are too many


----------



## Malec

I'd have to say Red Dead Redemption.

*****SPOILERS*****


That moment when you have to walk out of the barn and face your death is one of the most moving moments in video game history.


----------



## mephistophilus

I've been gaming since 89 i cant pick just one 

tie fighter
final fantasy 7
baldur's gate 2
c&c red alert 2
half life 1 2
fallout 1 2 3 new vegas 
max payne 1 2
homeworld 1 2 (please god let there be a 3)
doom 2
icewind dale
asherons call (my first mmo)
full throttle
grim fandango 
monkey island 2
settlers 1 2 3 4
and a few others i just cant think of the names


----------



## bruiser

I'm going to name one that is not the best at anything. It's just fun and funny. It's the ******* Rampage trilogy. It's got just about everything ******* you can think of: pickup trucks, guns, chickens, pigs, guns, cows and cowpies, 'shine, guns, whiskey, trailer parks, tornadoes, guns, cussin', beer, aliens, UFOs, big rigs, and did I mention guns?


----------



## Paul tevyaw

To be honest, i love LiMBO .
Its just so fun


----------



## A1tecice

Dino crisis (ps1)
pharaoh
final fantasy 10
All the Half lifes
L.A noire


----------



## Niram

Resident Evil 4 by far the best game ever.


----------



## Carpetfizz

I'm a big fan of the Halo series, as each one is almost perfectly executed. My favorite PC game is Team Fortress 2. The trade community and economy it has created is absolutely stunning. Each class is so overpowered that they fit in a perfect balance. I don't own any Call of Duty games, but they are good fun when playing at my friends' house. No other game has captured the twitch action, and run and gun feel of CoD for me.


----------



## GrendelsWish

Niram said:


> Resident Evil 4 by far the best game ever.





Carpetfizz said:


> I'm a big fan of the Halo series, as each one is almost perfectly executed. My favorite PC game is Team Fortress 2. The trade community and economy it has created is absolutely stunning. Each class is so overpowered that they fit in a perfect balance. I don't own any Call of Duty games, but they are good fun when playing at my friends' house. No other game has captured the twitch action, and run and gun feel of CoD for me.


I got ResEv4 on my iPhone. It's a very compact version. As is, it's quite pristine and accurate. Not buggy. Looks very sharp. And when something is rendered so far into the distance as to be but a pixel, you can still capably shoot it. I just wanted to mention it since you brought RE4 in conjunction with 'the best' for it is definitely the best FPS I've played on iOS platform. I payed $0.99 and is still scratching an itch for me. 

I'll have to check out this Team Fortress 2. When it comes to RTS i ALWAYS want to play KOHAN 2. I've read it's leagues better than Kohan (i havent tried the first). Talk about balanced. Maybe if you don't get your foot in the door with the developement race you won't feel that way. But each race definitely has their advantages. 

It is set in the dark ages. The races are mutually exotic. First you have your typical human castle achetype, then a more archaic primate, then ghouls and wraiths, then undead, and then a fair woodland race. Within each archetype you select a faction (political view) to affect your economic strategy. You choose how to build army companies as opposed to grabbing bunches of individuals and can set them on a hotbar. They got their heroes. And scary, impressive creatures to reward the height of your developement. Each race must execute their own strengths, trying to play them the same way will lead them to perish. So it's not just a business model with different skins. Warhammer Dawn of War is good that way too, but idk about it's balance. The attribute that sets KOHAN 2 apart from all others is that it's a game that focuses on tactics, not foraging. So if you like micromanaging every little worker that's getting wood, ore or gold, then stick with Blizzard. Oh yes, there are resources to find and claim, once you claim it, it's yours to defend. Those are boosts to the flow of revenue generated within your own walls as a matter of time and upgrading. You'll be able to find this game for just a few bucks now days. It's a windows '98 game and was ahead of it's contemporaries in graphics, so it's still kinda nice to look at. Try it!


----------



## SteveThePirate

The one that made the biggest impact on me was The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion, the moment i got out of the sewers and seen the graphics on an xbox360 as well! Other games like Super Mario World and does anyone remember Aliens Trilogy? Had that on the PS1 when i first got one, what a scary game that was! I still remember the cheat code for everything in it (1gotp1nk8cidb00ts0n) :grin:


----------



## mainmandan

Day Of The Tentacle, hands down.


----------



## Hops n Barley

medal of honor pacific assault... amazing, amazing, amazing times i had back in 2005 on that game.


----------



## ArmaTheGreek

Battlefield 2 3
CoD BlackOps
Cod4 MW
Final Fantasy 7
C&C Red Alert: Aftermath
Half Life 1 2
NFS Carbon
Icewind Dale
Baldur's Gate
Commandos


----------



## defriend

Half-life series, portal, skyrim, Dragon age 2,Mercs 2, and gta series.


----------



## Warborg

defriend said:


> gta series.


I love them

I have gta2, gta 3, Vice city and San Andras(sp)

However, I haven't played them in over a year...since my truck was stolen.


----------



## Dave Atkin

Warborg said:


> Been getting a little frustrated with STO as of late. I haven't been able to complete missions lately. My enemies just barely outclass me(enough that I can't win). Respawns or taking a break for a few seconds don't help as they are back to 100% when I re-engage them.
> 
> It also pisses me off when I save a game in the middle of a space battle(after I've taken out...say 4 out of 5 ships) and then come back, I have to start over. I don't understand why it doesn't save exactly where I left off.



I really enjoy STO, the only problem is, I'm level 50 now so there's nothing really I can do. I have done most the missions and the ones I havent done are the team ones and people keep letting me down lol.

BF3 is another really really good game, if you're with the right people. The amount of times where you think that someone has the door and they just walk off and leave you defenseless is really annoying. Finding the time to play it is the problem .

For older games I really enjoyed Constructor, KKND2 and Z on the PS1 .


Dave


----------



## bwsealirl

SteveThePirate said:


> The one that made the biggest impact on me was The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion, the moment i got out of the sewers and seen the graphics on an xbox360 as well! Other games like Super Mario World and does anyone remember Aliens Trilogy? Had that on the PS1 when i first got one, what a scary game that was! I still remember the cheat code for everything in it (1gotp1nk8cidb00ts0n) :grin:



I really cant believe someone else remembers the god mode cheat for alien trilogy, that was like the second game I had on the ps1. I was pretty terrible at it and so God mode came in handy. Invincibility on the last level with the pulse rifle . 

My favourite games, Metal Gear solid 1+3+4, Final Fantasy 7 and halo 2. Ive played all of them countless times and have brilliant memories from each. I cant say which is actually the best though.


----------



## bhstr99

APB Reloaded is a great game. Enjoying it so far with the freedom and customisation. 

Not bad for a free game ^_^.


----------



## mainmandan

Contra. Hands down.


----------



## mephistophilus

bhstr99 said:


> APB Reloaded is a great game. Enjoying it so far with the freedom and customisation.
> 
> Not bad for a free game ^_^.


but is it the best game you have ever played


----------



## Carpetfizz

bhstr99 said:


> APB Reloaded is a great game. Enjoying it so far with the freedom and customisation.
> 
> Not bad for a free game ^_^.


ABP got really bad press unfortunately, but it deserves more, as it is a good F2P alternative to GTA. I think people were expecting it to be more than the original ABP.


----------



## Vplus2

The best game i ever played to date was Halo 3.

Reason? Easy to explain.
I played Halo 1 & 2 and those games were lots of fun, but i wasn't able to get the full potential out of those i guess, because at the time i played them, i didn't have Xbox LIVE.
But then i got Halo 3 and i decided that i NEED Xbox LIVE. lol. so i finally took that step and got it. And what came then? the most epic gaming sensation of my life.
Halo 3 multiplayer. I was stunned. Amazed, even. I was new to the whole online multiplayer experience and i was seriously blown away. I played 8000+ games total.
Sure, now there are other games with online multiplayer, like the CoD games, and i do play them, but even though i do enjoy CoD most of the time, it will never even come close to the epicness of my Halo 3 experience.


----------



## GrendelsWish

You say that like halo was the first to have online multiplayer.


----------



## fengzi597

Lotro. It is A classic game. I replay this game currently.lol


----------



## Carpetfizz

Come to think of it, I actually enjoyed Battlefront 2 than any of the games I previously mentioned. Really excited for the next one!!!


----------



## defriend

Dragon age 2 to


----------



## wampyra

I'm currently playing Fallout 3 although I have to admit that Elder Scrolls IV: OblIVion is definitely #1 on my list opcorn:


----------



## Dave Atkin

wampyra said:


> I'm currently playing Fallout 3


I've got Fall Out 3 New Vagas. Got really annoyed with it because you have these auto bot things that follow you around and whilst on this mission its stolen from you. It left me with 250 more units of weight which I couldn't do anything with . I haven't played it since haha.


----------



## wampyra

Dave Atkin said:


> I've got Fall Out 3 New Vagas.


Did you like the "alternative life" feeling of the game? If so, I definitely recommend Oblivion. Skyrim for sure i know it's best, but i don't want to get it until i upgrade my comp.
They're all made by Bethesda.


----------



## greenbrucelee

In the 80's it would be Elite on the BBC then Contra on the zx spectrum.

in the early 90's it would be BloodWych on the Atari ST and Xenon 2 on the Super Famicom.

in Arcade it would be it would be Shinobi, final Fight and operation wolf.

Now it would Skyrim on PC.


----------



## SteveThePirate

bwsealirl said:


> I really cant believe someone else remembers the god mode cheat for alien trilogy, that was like the second game I had on the ps1. I was pretty terrible at it and so God mode came in handy. Invincibility on the last level with the pulse rifle


Hell yeah! You needed that cheat, the game was sooooo hard lol


----------



## Allen Barra

Blood (video game). I can't say it's the best game I've ever played but it's the one I played the most and never got tired of and really wish it was available in some form for one of the consoles.


----------



## bwsealirl

Blood as in the game which is kinda like duke nukem??


----------



## Oh Man

i will go with Killzone 1 on Playstation 2. This game was ahead of it's time and lasted online for years. It was fun !


----------



## Forceflow

Hi,

I really liked Far Cry and Half Life 2, and Need For Speed not all parts but most of them.


----------



## Carpetfizz

Forceflow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really liked Far Cry and Half Life 2, and Need For Speed not all parts but most of them.


Ooh can't believe I had forgotten about HL2, truly a revolutionary game!


----------



## Aquillasensei

Old:
Contra
Syndicate

New:
BF3
BF2
Company of Heroes
TF2


----------



## BrainSupport

I would have to say...
Kingdom Hearts
Chess (lol)
World of Warcraft
----///-----///-----///---
That is it I suppose.


----------



## GoSuNi

Starcraft
Portal
Battlefront 2

All of these 3 games relieved my tumorous itch that many games didn't even come close to satisfy. The intense brain computation and skills required from Starcraft, brilliant dark humor with albeit challenging puzzles from Portal, and the nerd-overload in Battlefront 2 from flying X-wings and TIEs into the tumbling AT-ATs, and the wobbly chickenwalkers made it even better than the game Pandemic Studios originally based the game on.

Evidently, Deus Ex and the first two Fallouts that I have only recently played were favorable to my tastes quite a bit.


----------



## BrainSupport

Any one here ever played half life 2's mod "zombie panic source"?


----------



## Carpetfizz

BrainSupport said:


> Any one here ever played half life 2's mod "zombie panic source"?


Yeah it's the 100th most played game on Steam.


----------



## Redeye3323

Carpetfizz said:


> Yeah it's the 100th most played game on Steam.


Sauce of info? :hide:


----------



## defriend

I love all the half-life games. I do not really play the games that "everyone is playing." especially because those people think one year old is "old" for a game. But theres no one here like that, so I'm happy.(not that I hate those people, some of those people are cool.)


----------



## Carpetfizz

Redeye3323 said:


> Sauce of info? :hide:


If you click on Steam stats, and scroll all the way down, you can see that that game is 100 on the list. However, the list changes everyday, so it could be more or less.


----------



## techlinks

My best game that I ever played is Pocket Tanks (1.0).
I just downloaded it from Software Free Download - Soft32 and really enjoyed playing it. It has got 5 star ratings and more than 238,500 downloads till now.


----------



## defriend

Pocket tanks and maybe dropteam. and marble blast platinum!


----------



## bwsealirl

I think I played marble blast on the 360 it was pretty coll but the best game ever??


----------



## defriend

I mean cool,but certainely not the best game.


----------



## Carpetfizz

I recently started playing Just Cause 2, and that game is definitely high up on my list now.


----------



## Zeroothree

Red dead redemption and oblivion. I haven't finished oblivion yet.


----------



## Allen Barra

I recently started playing oblivion. For now it’s been very good and very interesting game for me.


----------



## tyza

Lord of the rings Online was epic, being a long term player of wow since its creation, i would say lotro in gameplay and lore beats the shz out of wow, wow is using most of its good lores from wc3, which is kind of drying out , lotro had alot of things the movie cut out from the book, crafting smashes wow, instance and stuff was alot better too.
But, too bad most of the players are from the us, since i went overseas i basically just quit cause of the time difference with my guild, i was even officer at that point (lowest lvl officer bwahaha) but the music notes are awesome, there was a function where minstrels could teach people how to use musical instruments, and then you could download these player made .txts that had the musical notes, then you could just play awesome *** music ingame with the instruments, they had public parties where whole group of maybe 10 players would play a song as a band, it was soooo goood . xD


Runescape was a good game prior to all the changes, much like wow ive lost faith to that game.

torchlight is good, bioshock was good , diablo 3 is so so , 


Dungeon Defenders is good if you have like 6 hours a day for gaming . Its a 3ps / Fps co op / vs tower defence game , that you collect loots off monsters you kill each round.


Fear has a good but somewhat short storyline, havnt brought myself to play either F.E.A.R 3 or bioshock 2 yet.

Battlefield BC2 was pretty good in terms of destructive environment, havnt got around to bf3 cause of non steam problems, though looking at the competition in making vids right now it seems pretty epic, lots of parachuting ninjas haha.


Now a pro as game i know that is pretty old would be natural selection, its a mod of genuine half life engine, which means you need half life 1 in steam to run the game.

Its basically an rts/fps where its marines Vs Kharaas , 


Kharaas are an alien race that you could play , they focus on individual builds , i.e each player has the ability to build if they morph into the building class - called the gorges.


Marines have a different type of gameplay , they have a commander, which plays in rts mode and the rest of the marines would be in first person , listening to the commander's commands, like welding , building , attacking or defending a position .

Marines have a share of resources, where as kharaas resource are spent and held individually.


Too many awesome games for one post at the moment xD.

But bethesda games soo far haven't let me down.


----------



## sarla

I played wow for 4 years. Mist seemed to dumb down the game to me. ( not played just from what i read ) I still have a gm in there that i will have to swap to someone but, they use to be epic in gaming. I guess they saw they were losing player base and down sized to younger players. Macros , were the key to the game at one point. I still think its a good game they just out grew my computer .


----------



## backups

It's hard to say the best game I've ever played but I think I can sort out a list
The entire Serious Sam series (it's just the kind of game I love filled with thousands of enemies but you've got thousands of bullets, I was only slightly disappointed by the last boss on ss3 the encounter wasn't rly my cup of tea. I would expect some actual shooting involved into it)

Borderlands 1 and 2(Lot's of people pay too much attention to that flawless graphics in a game but I just love the graphics of borderlands and I love the fact that they added another "invincible" boss. I totally agree that only the best of the best should be allowed to have the best items. There are games where the average player has the same gear as the guy known worldwide for winning a tournament or wtv.

Counterstrike,Cod. I also loved both split second and blur(they have completly different power up usage system but I found them equally great in terms of gameplay). I also enjoyed quite a lot kingdoms of amalur and its fast paced gameplay and dodge system I just felt like the game was too easy even at the highest difficulty. All I did was main quest and still I finished the game(including both dlcs) with close to no deaths and I was rly lazy because I don't think I ever used the shield block troughout the entire game.

As for online gaming(other than the ones already mentioned) I'd have to go with WoW(vanilla and TBC I stopped playing after because I rly disliked the way the game was going and I still do),League of Legends(been a bit disapointed lately tough because they are focusing too much on making new champions and not so much on balancing the actual gameplay and current meta game) and last but not least Revolt which some of you might or might not be familiar with but it's an old controlled car game and back in the days when I used to play the game I realy enjoyed it.

P.S: Also Medal of honor specialy the one that was launched in 2010 I believe. Rly enjoyed the single player from all medal of honors better than CoD's but as far as multiplayer goes CoD stays on top.


----------



## dm01

Currently torn between Psychonauts and Rift.


----------



## defriend

Carpetfizz said:


> I recently started playing Just Cause 2, and that game is definitely high up on my list now.


 That one is good. Has anyone played Black mesa(source?) Also, star wars republic comando, I don't really like star wars. But the detail and level desain is jusdt cool. I was sad when my CD got corrupted:sad:


----------



## bwsealirl

I played Black Mesa, and was very impressed by the sheer level of detail but in. Completely new textures voices and music make it one of the most impressive community remakes I have ever seen. Give it a go, it is free after all  

Was Psyconauts really that good?

1000th post


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

bwsealirl said:


> I played Black Mesa, and was very impressed by the sheer level of detail but in. Completely new textures voices and music make it one of the most impressive community remakes I have ever seen. Give it a go, it is free after all
> 
> Was Psyconauts really that good?
> 
> 1000th post


 I just got Black Mesa and it's pretty good for a free one. Another really good free one is Area51. SW:RC has to be one of my all-time favorites; the best SW game that I've played by far, and the AI squad for that old of a game is amazing. I just wish they'd made it co-op.

Way to go, bwsealirl, I'm right behind you.


----------



## tyza

Loving natural selection 2 atm, fps lovers should get it , pretty deep game xD


----------



## dm01

bwsealirl said:


> Was Psyconauts really that good?


Yes. FPS dorks just don't appreciate complexity, they just like the "'ooh, a "bad guy"' BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAMMITY BLAM BLAM 'did I hit it? No?' BLAMMITY BLAM BLAM BLAM 'okay now he looks more like Swiss cheese'" style of play. Games like Psychonauts allow players to use their own methods for evading or killing enemies and solving puzzles, sometimes there is a "right" way, but not very often. I like using Invisibility and Pyrokinesis/Firestarting together, but Psi-blast is fun (if a little hard to control without Mental Focus Lock). [Deciding whether to use an M16 or AK47 does not count.]

Psychonauts still has a respectable cult following, how many games can say that? While a catastrophic failure upon release (I think the 5 CDs had something to do with it), the game has enjoyed a considerable amount of success on digital distribution (Steam, GameTap, Microsoft Originals, and even Apple's App Store). I have bought two copies: one physical and one on Steam after the physical play disc failed.


----------



## Phoenix_of_wind

A really old game called Rune...


----------



## bwsealirl

dm01 said:


> Yes. FPS dorks just don't appreciate complexity, they just like the "'ooh, a "bad guy"' BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAMMITY BLAM BLAM 'did I hit it? No?' BLAMMITY BLAM BLAM BLAM 'okay now he looks more like Swiss cheese'" style of play. Games like Psychonauts allow players to use their own methods for evading or killing enemies and solving puzzles, sometimes there is a "right" way, but not very often. I like using Invisibility and Pyrokinesis/Firestarting together, but Psi-blast is fun (if a little hard to control without Mental Focus Lock). [Deciding whether to use an M16 or AK47 does not count.]
> 
> Psychonauts still has a respectable cult following, how many games can say that? While a catastrophic failure upon release (I think the 5 CDs had something to do with it), the game has enjoyed a considerable amount of success on digital distribution (Steam, GameTap, Microsoft Originals, and even Apple's App Store). I have bought two copies: one physical and one on Steam after the physical play disc failed.



I wasn't doubting you, I just never played it, I have it on my steam account and I think i'll install it later today. I am not a big fan of FPSs so it might be a welcome change.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Hey! I appreciate complexity! I play Call of Duty and Battlefield..... And counter strike..... And damn.

Haha. But seriously, I know what you mean. However, I'm such an FPS dork. I like having a gun. I mean, I lovelovelove Fallout 3, and despise Skyrim.

Portal is my favorite game ever.

I'm enjoying MechWarrior Online. Trying to beat Metro 2033, Bioshock, and Darksiders II. Also, been playing a ton of League of Legends.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Next time you think FPSers aren't complex, play a Tom Clancy game.


----------



## tyza

Theres a big difference between fps players and tom clancy players, 

the top cs players like pro's dont even touch tom clancy games >.>


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

This is true. Hell, CS players hardly touch BF or CoD. Too slow.

I love my Battlefield 3.


----------



## defriend

I'm waiting for Assasin's creed 3, and Grand Theft auto 5 before I buy any high price games. I'm not getting Darksiders 2, because the other Darksiders was good, but puzzles do not really mix with action very much(sometimes it does-when you don't have to spend a long time figuring them out.)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I thought CS was a slower, more realistic type of game.


----------



## bwsealirl

I wouldn't describe any mainstream fps as realistic (arma 2 maybe...) but I also wouldn't describe counter strike as slow, in my limited experience, causal play requires the fastest reaction time of any of the popular FPSs. And watching the pros is something to behold, I would post my favorite montage but im not sure if posting videos which have a degree of violence is allowed, any of the mods want to clear up the issue?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I don't think they mind, but you could post it in the Gamer's Corner just to be safe.


----------



## bwsealirl

Will do!! Sorry non teamers


----------



## Redeye3323

bwsealirl said:


> Will do!! Sorry non teamers


Gaming videos are perfectly fine. Just no gore-videos (Gears of War chainsaw video wouldn't be allowed, but a headshot in CSS etc is a-ok)


----------



## bwsealirl

Cool, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dm01

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Next time you think FPSers aren't complex, play a Tom Clancy game.


Ever played HAWX/2 for XBox? Even a total idiot can perform a complex interception manoeuvre a plane WHEN THE GAME TELLS YOU EXACTLY WHERE TO FLY. I don't mean the standard "your target is here" arrows, the game puts up a very annoying and somewhat ambiguous series of triangular outlines of what is supposed to be a plane, and the player is supposed to fly through this. Really it is only useful for landing the bird, as the non-series-of-triangles navigation system invariably has the inexperienced pilot coming in too fast or off-course. The AI ranges from "Idiot" to "Professional with unlimited arms, flares, and fuel". Aerial combat is sometimes fun, but the thumb-stick system feels awkward and a little contrived.

The distinct lack of a vector-based navigation system is odd. Oh wait, typical FPS dorks are incapable of understanding such an advanced system, my apologies.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! I was thinking more along the lines of Ghost Recon and Splinter Cell. I do have HAWX on the PC though, and it is definitely more of an arcade style game.


----------



## tyza

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I thought CS was a slower, more realistic type of game.


It WAS , the crosshair + accuracy and recoil system was what made the game , it wasnt war either it was just a squad based semi relistic round based fps shooter. It is definitely not slower, the dm mode is the same as much of the other arena games cept that we dont have the vehicles like bf or super speed and turbo jumps like quake / unreal.

It is definitely not the same type of game .



dm01 said:


> Ever played HAWX/2 for XBox? Even a total idiot can perform a complex interception manoeuvre a plane WHEN THE GAME TELLS YOU EXACTLY WHERE TO FLY. I don't mean the standard "your target is here" arrows, the game puts up a very annoying and somewhat ambiguous series of triangular outlines of what is supposed to be a plane, and the player is supposed to fly through this. Really it is only useful for landing the bird, as the non-series-of-triangles navigation system invariably has the inexperienced pilot coming in too fast or off-course. The AI ranges from "Idiot" to "Professional with unlimited arms, flares, and fuel". Aerial combat is sometimes fun, but the thumb-stick system feels awkward and a little contrived.
> 
> The distinct lack of a vector-based navigation system is odd. Oh wait, typical FPS dorks are incapable of understanding such an advanced system, my apologies.


IF all gamers knew these things , i think the air force could use a few more pilots / auto jet pilots . They wouldnt have to play the games anymore !

Gamers who bother to play sims,are just people who likes it as a hobby which you bothered to learn , just like me reading a paper back book, maybe i like to lick it , and you dont WELL BL FOR U ! xD.


----------



## katelinlewis

My favorite game that I have ever played is The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask ported over to the GameCube. It came on a special game disc that you get with a brand new Nintendo GameCube. It was really great. The puzzles and action was fun and entertaining and I would spend hours just playing. The game may not be up to today's standards but it is still great after all of this time.


----------



## bwsealirl

I've heard really good things about majoras Mask, it supposed to be a darker and more mature Zelda, I would love to give it a go, but the other Zelda games I tried seemed be a bit too puzzle centered. Is this one the same?


----------



## defriend

I'm O.K. with puzzle games. even action games with some puzzels in the are ok. but I hate games where you have to stop huge conflict to solve an extremely hard puzzle-then resume combat, and after solve a hard puzzle. and repaet.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I liked the Tomb Raider type of puzzle games, but if you really like puzzles you should try the Nancy Drew games.:rofl:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Half life is a series of practical puzzles.

Also, personal thought process here, if you haven't played Half Life 1 or Black Mesa (half life 1, graphically enhanced and free), you shouldn't be able to be a gamer TSF guy.

Even my friends who do nothing but WoW love Half Life. All my League of Legends friends are the same as well.


----------



## tyza

takes 1 iq to play wow  with that out of the way . . . . too lazy to download with the leet 1 meg speed here.

I did see rockmaster play it the other day though .


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

The entire Black Mesa is less than 3.6Gigs.

The original half life, at least the one I have (contains hi rez textures and resigns) is less than 700 MB.


----------



## tyza

150kbps >.> back in nz i was doing 1mbps , sigh.


----------



## ikkomustaine

Mine was Shenmue I and II... without a doubt. My favorite games EVER


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Half life is a series of practical puzzles.
> 
> Also, personal thought process here, if you haven't played Half Life 1 or Black Mesa (half life 1, graphically enhanced and free), you shouldn't be able to be a gamer TSF guy.
> 
> Even my friends who do nothing but WoW love Half Life. All my League of Legends friends are the same as well.


 Just so you know, I have Black Mesa and am playing through it whenever I get the chance.:angel: I just got three Splinter Cell games though, so they kind of take precedence.:dance::grin: The only other Steam game I have is Portal 2 which I still haven't finished, believe it or not.:hide:


----------



## defriend

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I liked the Tomb Raider type of puzzle games, but if you really like puzzles you should try the Nancy Drew games.:rofl:


har har..


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

My sisters were fanatics, and my best friend played all of them. And I have to admit, I played two or three way back. Just don't let Redeye find out, 'cause I'll never hear the end of it.:hide: Actually, if you played them on hard they were just about impossible. But they have the cheesiest animations ever, I don't know why they don't upgrade them. 

Has anyone here played any of the Sherlock Holmes games? Were they any good?


----------



## bwsealirl

Also interested in Sherlock Holmes opinions ! I'm playing the original broken sword on my phone now and I have a hankering for adventure/ puzzle games


----------



## Thrall

This is difficult as I have played alot of good games. However the best game I have played so far have to be Dragon Age Origin.


----------



## tyza

play the slenderman game its free on desura, its called something like eerriie or something , epic heart attack game / puzzle.


----------



## dm01

Puzzle brings to mind Crush (PSP). There was a re-work when the 3DS ver. was released, a newer one might set you back $20 (which is still worth it).

Took me 45 hours to totally break the game, but I was tired for most of it, and possibly asleep for some .


----------



## defriend

tyza said:


> play the slenderman game its free on desura, its called something like eerriie or something , epic heart attack game / puzzle.


play it at night with the door closed.


----------



## tyza

why door closed, door opened on a windy , rainy day , thats how my f.e.a.r journey started . . . . run run run run , team asked me to start the electronic gate * run run run to the other room, get some sort of flashback with my team dissintigrating , press the button , come back and everyone is dead . Then the door chooses to smash shut at this moment and all 3 of us screamed like a girl and i shut down the game and made a run for it . (we were 13-14 then)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I played all of the F.E.A.R. demos but never bought the games. I liked them, but they were scary.


----------



## tyza

i Love Scary games. From time to time . 

after scary games, i feel like any horror movies like mild hard xD.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I just liked the feel of the F.E.A.R. ones. I guess I should buy them.


----------



## tyza

seriously, horror movies could not compare , 

one of the scenes... walking down a corridor , then i hallucinate , a dark hospital corridor 

upside down and blood dripping upwards , blood print on the hospital corridor double 

doors , and some mother crying out for her baby or somthing , suddenly when you reach 

the other end you find its locked, and you turn around , theres a little kid in red dress 

walking towards you , gg xD


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yep, they had that part in one of the demos. That little girl was pure evil, and creepy. Probably the only horror games I've ever felt an interest in.


----------



## Carpetfizz

I recently got Battlefield:BC2, it has quickly risen to one of my favorite games. The tight action and vehicular combat isn't rivaled by anything else. Art style is great too.


----------



## defriend

This is a cheesy scary game, I think it's called hotel 451


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

The slenderman game 'Slender'? Good game.
FEAR is a great series. FEAR one looks the worst and is the scariest. FEAR 2 looks really good and is pretty scary. The school is the best part.
FEAR 3 is the least scary, but the Co Op is awesome between friends. However, beat it in one solid sitting. Maybe 8 hours.


----------



## tyza

That was just one of the scenes mang , she threw me out of the window after that , then theres another time its like i chase her to the basement , the room is pitch black and then theres one of those basement lamps hanging off the ceiling swinging back and forth where there is only a string of light with her giggling all around the room(you cant see her), and you go inside the dark vent with your torch and when you turn around a corner she does that really fast crawl towards you and disappears . omgggggggggggggg xD bought fear 3 for ages still haven't played it.


----------



## Silver Spirit

Undoubtedly it has got to be Tomb Raider 2. Just epic.


----------



## AdamTSF

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory.


----------



## tyza

never really got into tomb raider :\ don't know why . . .might be the type of graphics it was in .


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I want a new Silent Hill that has good graphics. I want to be scared to hell and back. Never played any Silent Hill based of Graphics.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

If you want to be scared, Redeye and I could send you our pics. :rofl:


----------



## Redeye3323

Flight Sim Guy said:


> If you want to be scared, Redeye and I could send you our pics. :rofl:


Speak for yourself :whistling:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Haha! Way cool avatar, Redeye. :thumb:


----------



## Redeye3323

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Haha! Way cool avatar, Redeye. :thumb:


Thanks.


Back to the topic at hand, its hard to say the best game as the genres are so different.

When it comes to RPGs, Skyrim is leading right now (though I am a ME fan)


----------



## defriend

Skyrim there are lots of missions, after you complete the main quest, ME and othe games, like DA2 you have to complete some side quests before a certain main mission, Skyrim you can leave a mission until you complete main quests, without worring the side quest goes away, and you also get side quests after the main quest.

Also Skyrim, when you complete the main quest, you can get more side missions, In ME, not so much.


----------



## ahsonali

my first love call of duty 4

all the mw series is good but mw1 is just...
that was the start of this whole new dimension...


----------



## tyza

call of duty mw and almost all of the new cod's are made from the same engine >.> so lazy.


----------



## CubicleCowboy

Man, there are so many to list.

The last really great game that blew me away was Mount & Blade: Warband. If you've never heard of it, the Mount & Blade games are medieval action/rpg/strategy/sandbox games from an indie studio called Tale Worlds. Warband is the second game of the series, and by far the best one. The graphics are really weak, but the gameplay is incredible. The main part of the game consists of your character, played in third or first person view, riding around a battlefield on horseback while two armies clash. While that part is a lot of fun, I think the game's main strength is just the sheer amount of stuff you can do. Battles, sieges, rpg elements, trading, courtship, tournaments, business management, kingdom management, politics, etc. I don't mean to sound like a commercial, but it's just such a great and complete game. 

Aside from that, my favorites include Skyrim, Fallout 2 and New Vegas, Civ 3 & 4, all the Wing Commander and Privateer games and their spinoffs (like Strike Commander), the Baldur's Gate series, Deathtrack, Jagged Alliance 2, Freelancer, Operation: Flashpoint

As far as online games go, I have many fond memories of RvR in Dark Age of Camelot. However, the level treadmill was torturous. Star Wars Galaxies was way ahead of its time but suffered terribly from mismanagement. I loved Battlefield 2142 and Play4Free. I've greatly enjoyed Alien Swarm and Global Agenda on Steam's free to play games. Back in the day I used to play Unreal Tournament all the time.

DOS games: Wasteland, Colonization, Sword of Aragon, Might & Magic 2, Defender of the Crown, Chaos Overlords, M1 Tank Platoon, SEAL Team, B-17 Flying Fortress, Falcon 3.0, Red Baron, Battle of Britain, Secret Weapons of the Luftwaffe, Aces of the Pacific.

I'm sure that there's a ton I've missed.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I think you're supposed to just list one. :rofl: Just kidding. I'm the same way; there's too many good ones.


----------



## CubicleCowboy

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I think you're supposed to just list one. :rofl: Just kidding. I'm the same way; there's too many good ones.


Only casual gamers have a single favorite title. :grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee

If you have played one call of duty game you have played them all. My opinion of mw is that the publishers and coders are just cashing in on the same game over and over again because they are too lazy to think of anything creative.

If your a real gamer then you would have a favorite from each genre anyhow.

FPS

Doom 2

RPG

Oblivion/Skyrim

Action/adventure

Resident evil 2

Sports

ISS pro 5

Platform

Rainbow Islands

RTS

World in conflict

Beatem up

Target renegade


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I think MoH has the best campaign, besides maybe Crysis.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I think MoH has the best campaign, besides maybe Crysis.


Crysis was great but the alien part of it let it down imo. I think it would have been better just a campaign against the evil chinese people.

I have still to play crysis 2. Might buy it this weekened since I can get it for £8


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

greenbrucelee said:


> Crysis was great but the alien part of it let it down imo. I think it would have been better just a campaign against the evil chinese people.
> 
> I have still to play crysis 2. Might buy it this weekened since I can get it for £8


Same here. The aliens were okay, but they should've left them for an expansion. I need to, also.


----------



## tyza

They were North Koreans (edited XD) not chinese , jeez get all the azn facts right guys .

The graphics and suit was just too cool to be used to fight other puny humans , sorry !


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Once they threw the other nanosuit guys in it was pretty cool. It's still one of my favorite games, aliens and all.


----------



## tyza

my hardware cant handle it , part of the reason why i havnt got bf3 along with with the problem of origin , of course.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, I'm guessing if your rig won't run Crysis then it probably won't run BF3. :rofl:


----------



## greenbrucelee

My old rig could run crysis very well upto high settings anyway. My new rig will run it on ultra and the difference is amazing.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Other way around, sadly. I can play BF3 maxed at 65-80 fps, and yesterday I tried to play crisis on very high (ultra) and I sat around 45-50.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Never tried BF3 but I get atleast 60FPS on crysis to more than 90 fps according to fraps and the crysis benchmark tool.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Other way around, sadly. I can play BF3 maxed at 65-80 fps, and yesterday I tried to play crisis on very high (ultra) and I sat around 45-50.


Why? Although Crysis did have pretty amazing graphics, especially for it's time.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I don't know. It's just how it was running. Vsync off and all.


----------

